# Good video on neonicotinoids issue.



## bboshart (Jun 4, 2012)

I found this video news report informative and fair on the neonicotinoids issue. I'm glad its getting attention again in Canada, whatever the truth is.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2013/07/03/f-dead-bees.html


----------

